

EU proposal to stop terrorist sites even more ridiculous than it sounds - Suraj-Sun
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/09/proposed-eu-plan-to-stop-terrorist-sites-even-more-ridiculous-than-thought/

======
mtgx
"Internet companies must allow only real, common names."

"Social media companies must allow only real pictures of users."

"a system [to monitor Internet activity]...obligatory for browser or operating
systems

That sounds so ridiculous, I can hardly come up with a good response for it.
Is that what they consider "food for thought"?

